# Im Here!!!



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Gang,

Long time lurker....finally joined the party! Okey...38 years old, Married, 3 boys, yada yada yada... Serious haunter, Looking to take Halloween to the next level. We have always had a great haunt at our home, or maybe it has been bad, as not many kids come to our place...but most kids go "around" our house which makes me feel good. We put on a pretty scary haunt with corpsed buckys, Tombstones, grave grabber, torsos, you all know what i'm talkin about. Im a twin 6'4 245 lbs, each of us wore a Death Studios Vampire mask (salems lot , Blue and white) with priest cloaks on...two big fellas hanging out in our graveyard scared "my" kids! Most said "forget the candy Mom..lets go to the next house..."

This year we are cranking it up a notch (or 5) we are going with some pro lighting (possible DMX)2 -750 strobes (we have always used the 35 watters from Halloween USA) New sound effects (which I do make myself) "the Hangman" "Monster Box", Death Studios masks (Zombie theme) and a few other surprises you'll just have to wait and see the video.. We also joind the Motor City Haunt Club which meets once a month to discuss prop building, guest speakers, Halloween events and so on.

I can make some sound effects for your haunt if you need something. I have a few of the Lucasfilms CD's with a number of sound effects, like environment (crickets, swamp, bog,) wolves, wind, rain, thunder, etc. If you have an effect you would like incorporated into your clip, PM me and I can put it in and send it all back to you. Something fun I did on my "myspace" was add some laughs, wind, thunder, voices, etc to give you and idea. You can download a part of the clip on www.myspace.com/soundsinyournightmare but the entire clip is 30 munites long. If you want it, just ask. You just have to be patient while I make your clips, I do have a full time job and a family, so go easy on me.

I look forward to contributing to this forum!

Melty..


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome Melty! Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see come out from hiding!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome, glad your here.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, to scary for ToT. Greetings and welcome.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hell O & Welcome-glad That Your Here


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Melty!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

6' 4" huh? It must be easy for you to scare people. I'm jealous. Welcom aboard!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Serious haunter? I think there are a few of those here. 

Well, I'm here to welcome you on behalf of the not-so-serious haunters.

This is a great place, you'll like it here.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Melty!


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2007)

Glad you found this place. I just joined myself, and have found this to be a very informative place with alot of fun and exciting people. Goodluck with your carnking it up a notch


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

welcome meltdown...it's great when you can scare the crap outta kids!!! I love it


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

welcome aboard Meltdown, and thanx for offering your services. may take you up on that


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya Melty!!! thats cool ya got twice the scare!!! Got pics???? We love pics!!! Can't wait to see what ya do to crank it up!!!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

BooGirl666 said:


> Hi ya Melty!!! thats cool ya got twice the scare!!! Got pics???? We love pics!!! Can't wait to see what ya do to crank it up!!!


down girl, down. i can hear you panting from here LOL


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome! Glad you delurked.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome...ya know your into kinda sounded like a personal ad. You wanna date??? LOL. Seriously, im sure youll love it here. The people are great and there are tons of links with great information.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

One of the Devils Rejects said:


> down girl, down. i can hear you panting from here LOL


LMAO!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We like when lurkers take the plunge.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome melty..
glad you came into the dark..
hope to see pics soon


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Already helping others out, my friend. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Meltdown211!!!!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*A big THANK YOU!!*

Thank you everyone!! What a great welcome!!! Yea, were big guys...when the kids walk down the street and see us on Halloween....they run. My neighbor (who is 6'6...jeeze whats in the water out here) wants in on the action. Between the three of us..we should have a good show. In regards to pictures, what were you looking for ladies??? bow chicka bow wow... oops lets keep this G rated... And Turtle...yep, that was my personal ad! (psssssst call me) LOL

Just picked up a brand new Elation Master Blaster 1200 fogger off "craigs list" for 60 bucks....this blows my Chauvet 1700 away, give craigs list a try to see what goodies you can find in your area. Myspace also has a classified section where I pick up some good stuff.

I will try to contribute what I can to all the members here and again I really appreciate the warm welcome!


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum. sounds like you know what you are doing!!


----------

